# Still life cap



## dickhutchings (Oct 6, 2015)

Time to put up something new. It ain't much but it was there so I decided to draw it.


----------



## dickhutchings (Oct 6, 2015)

Now that I look at it here, I can see so much is wrong with it. I tend to have this problem ever time I try to draw something real. I somehow lose track of my view and proportions get totally screwed up.


----------

